# مشكلة فى موتور ساير الايطالى لرفع المياة



## Trekam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وأنت بخير عندى مشكلة فى موتور المياه ساير الإيطالى نص حصان راكب عليه جهاز حماية ( إنفرتر ) على ما أظن هذا إسمه وهو صينى المشكلة بقى إن كل ما المياة تنقطع الموتور ياخد هواء والمياه متطلعش عملنا حل مؤقت وهو تركيب حنفية على الموتور لفتحها فيخرج المياه بالهواء وبالتالى تصعد المياه مرة أخرى وبصراحه الموضوع ده شاق جدا لانى انا ساكن فى الدور الخامس والموضوع ده بيكرر من 3 إلى 4 مرات فى اليوم فما هو الحل الأمثل لتفادى هذه المشاقة علماً بانه مركب به (سكس بلف ) مرفق صورة للماتور بالجهاز المتركب عليه


----------



## د حسين (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد طارق تحية وبعد 
مشكلتك سهلة جدا يكفي ان تفك التشيك فالف الموجود بعد المضخة وركبه تحت المضخة ولأبعد مسافة ممكنة , اذا كان مصدر الماء من خط عام للمدينة. وفي حال كان مصدر المياه من خزان أرضي فيكفي وجود الصمام الموجود في بداية خط السحب من الأسفل وهو موجود ضمن مصفاية او فلتر ولا لزوم للصمام بعد المضخة .... واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف السبب فان انقطاع المياه وعودتها يشكل فقاعة هوائية ضمن حجرة الطاحونة وبالتالي يصعب توليد ضغط في المضخة عند دورانها وغير قادر على فتح صمام عدم الرجوع الذي يخضع لضغط عمود الماء فوقه وبعد فكه وازالته يتم استنزاف الهواء آليا وتنحل المشكلة
اتمنى لك التوفيق واخبرنا بالنتائج​


----------



## Trekam (27 أكتوبر 2012)

د حسين قال:


> السيد طارق تحية وبعد
> مشكلتك سهلة جدا يكفي ان تفك التشيك فالف الموجود بعد المضخة وركبه تحت المضخة ولأبعد مسافة ممكنة , اذا كان مصدر الماء من خط عام للمدينة. وفي حال كان مصدر المياه من خزان أرضي فيكفي وجود الصمام الموجود في بداية خط السحب من الأسفل وهو موجود ضمن مصفاية او فلتر ولا لزوم للصمام بعد المضخة .... واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف السبب فان انقطاع المياه وعودتها يشكل فقاعة هوائية ضمن حجرة الطاحونة وبالتالي يصعب توليد ضغط في المضخة عند دورانها وغير قادر على فتح صمام عدم الرجوع الذي يخضع لضغط عمود الماء فوقه وبعد فكه وازالته يتم استنزاف الهواء آليا وتنحل المشكلة
> اتمنى لك التوفيق واخبرنا بالنتائج​



شكرا لإهتمام حضرتك وسرعة الرد وكل عام وانت بخير 
بناءاً على رد حضرتك يوجد بالمرفقات صورتان يوضحان ما يلى 
يوجد التشيك فالف  قبل الموتور فقط ولا يوجد بعده شئ غير الوصلات العادية فلا أعلم إن كان هذا صحيح أم لا والصور سوف توضح أكثر (للعلم مصدر الماء من الخط الرئيسى للمدينة)


----------



## د حسين (27 أكتوبر 2012)

اهلا بك وكل عام وانت بخير
طبعا انا افترض ان المحرك يدور ولا يرفع الماء بعد عودتها ..... واكرر ان السبب هو فقاعة الهواء ولكن بعد الصورتين المرفقتين اختلف التفسير وبقيت النتيجة واحدة 
وهذه المرة فقاعة الهواء تتشكل في المسافة بين التشيك فالف والكوع الزاوية الذي ييصل الى الخط الرئيسي .. ويقدر الحجم بنصف ليتر .. وعندما يقلع المحرك من جديد تكون مروحته ضمن الماء وتبدأ بالضخ ويفتح الصمام وسرعان ما تدخل فقاعة الهواء الى المروحة وتتعطل قوة الطرد المركزي ويتوقف الضخ من جديد والسبب ان ضغط الماء في المضخة كبير بسبب ارتفاع المستوى فوقه وفتح الصمام اليدوي يخفف الضغط ويطرد الهواء ... هذا صحيح .
الحل الجديد هو التحايل على الانبوب تحت التشيك فالف بحيث لا تتشكل الفقاعة الهوائية تحت التشيك فالف حسب الطريقة التالية :
يركب التشيك فالف مباشرة على الخط العام بشكل أفقي وملاصق له ثم يليه باقي التوصيلات مثل الكوع والوصلة ثم المضخة .
اتمنى لك النجاح وخبرنا بالنتائج ولا تيأس​


----------



## Trekam (27 أكتوبر 2012)

د حسين قال:


> اهلا بك وكل عام وانت بخير
> طبعا انا افترض ان المحرك يدور ولا يرفع الماء بعد عودتها ..... واكرر ان السبب هو فقاعة الهواء ولكن بعد الصورتين المرفقتين اختلف التفسير وبقيت النتيجة واحدة
> وهذه المرة فقاعة الهواء تتشكل في المسافة بين التشيك فالف والكوع الزاوية الذي ييصل الى الخط الرئيسي .. ويقدر الحجم بنصف ليتر .. وعندما يقلع المحرك من جديد تكون مروحته ضمن الماء وتبدأ بالضخ ويفتح الصمام وسرعان ما تدخل فقاعة الهواء الى المروحة وتتعطل قوة الطرد المركزي ويتوقف الضخ من جديد والسبب ان ضغط الماء في المضخة كبير بسبب ارتفاع المستوى فوقه وفتح الصمام اليدوي يخفف الضغط ويطرد الهواء ... هذا صحيح .
> الحل الجديد هو التحايل على الانبوب تحت التشيك فالف بحيث لا تتشكل الفقاعة الهوائية تحت التشيك فالف حسب الطريقة التالية :
> ...



طيب كده مش ممكن فقاعة الهواء تبقى برضه فى الماسورة الرئيسية وتدخل تانى عن طريق التشيك فالف وتبقى نفس المشكلة ولا العيب ممكن يكون فى الجزء الذى يركب على الموتور فى الاعلى (الإنفرتر) يكون مثلا عايز ضبط عن طريق كهربائى او كيف يتم ضبته 
ولا حضرتك شايف ايه اصل الواحد والله تعبان اوى من المشكلة دى 
(وأسف إن كنت طولت على حضرتك)


----------



## د حسين (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي العزيز
فقاعة الهواء لم تتجمع في الانبوب الرئيسي لأنه عمودي حيث يستنزف اي هواء للأعلى ... اما في حالتك فالفقاعة لا يمكنها الهروب للأعلى بسبب العائق الذي هو التشيك فالف المغلق بقوة ضغط الماء الموجود دائما فوقه ودليل ذلك انك عندما تفتح الصمام اليدوي تنحل المشكلة مؤقتا ثم تتكرر في انقطاع وعودة الماء .
أخي العزيز اما متأكد من الحل الأخير بتبديل موضع التشيك فالف بحيث يكون اسفل جميع القطع ... مع ملاحظة بسيطة ان لايعاد تشغيل المحرك الا بعد التأكد من ارتفاع منسوب الماء في الخط الرئيسي لمستوى جيد لمنع سحب هواء جديد حيث اذا كان مصدر التغذية العام مازال ضعيفا يمكن ان ينخفض المنسؤب وهذا يتطلب وجود حساس ضغط للماء قبل التشيك فالف بحث لا يمح للمحرك بالعمل في حال انخفاض المتسوب وهذه الحيايات موجودة في الاسواق باسم (low pressur ) تجدها عند مخازن التكييف وبائعي فلاتر الماء . وهذه التجربة ليس فيها اي تكلفة ولا تستغرق اكثر من نصف ساعة ونتائجها مضمونة (( جربها على حسابي ))
اخي العزيز طبيعتي انني مهيأ نفسيا لحل المشاكل الصعبة (( أو الغريبة )) وأجد متعة في ذلك لذا لاتتردد في أي سؤال يخطر ببالك وخاصة انني سبق ان نجحت في حل كثير من القضايا الشائكة من الناحية التكنولوجية .
جرب وخبرني ولن تندم باذن الله ... واتمنى لك التوفيق .​


----------



## Trekam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز فقاعة الهواء لم تتجمع في الانبوب الرئيسي لأنه عمودي حيث يستنزف اي هواء للأعلى ... اما في حالتك فالفقاعة لا يمكنها الهروب للأعلى بسبب العائق الذي هو التشيك فالف المغلق بقوة ضغط الماء الموجود دائما فوقه ودليل ذلك انك عندما تفتح الصمام اليدوي تنحل المشكلة مؤقتا ثم تتكرر في انقطاع وعودة الماء . أخي العزيز اما متأكد من الحل الأخير بتبديل موضع التشيك فالف بحيث يكون اسفل جميع القطع ... مع ملاحظة بسيطة ان لايعاد تشغيل المحرك الا بعد التأكد من ارتفاع منسوب الماء في الخط الرئيسي لمستوى جيد لمنع سحب هواء جديد حيث اذا كان مصدر التغذية العام مازال ضعيفا يمكن ان ينخفض المنسؤب وهذا يتطلب وجود حساس ضغط للماء قبل التشيك فالف بحث لا يمح للمحرك بالعمل في حال انخفاض المتسوب وهذه الحيايات موجودة في الاسواق باسم (low pressur ) تجدها عند مخازن التكييف وبائعي فلاتر الماء . وهذه التجربة ليس فيها اي تكلفة ولا تستغرق اكثر من نصف ساعة ونتائجها مضمونة (( جربها على حسابي )) اخي العزيز طبيعتي انني مهيأ نفسيا لحل المشاكل الصعبة (( أو الغريبة )) وأجد متعة في ذلك لذا لاتتردد في أي سؤال يخطر ببالك وخاصة انني سبق ان نجحت في حل كثير من القضايا الشائكة من الناحية التكنولوجية . جرب وخبرني ولن تندم باذن الله ... واتمنى لك التوفيق .​


 تمام إن شاء الله هجيب الحساس ده وركبه قبل التشيك فالف وركب التشيك بالف بعديه على طول زى ما حضرتك تفضلت وشرحت وهقول لحضرتك على النتيجه بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على إهتمامك وردك على الموضوع


----------



## د حسين (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز 
أكرر تحفظي على نقطة ان المحرك يدور ولا يرفع الماء
أما اذا لاحظت ان المحرك لايدور من الأساس فربما ان عيار ضغط الأوتوماتك قليل نسبيا ويحتاج الى رفع العيار قليلا .​


----------



## Trekam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

د حسين قال:


> اخي العزيز أكرر تحفظي على نقطة ان المحرك يدور ولا يرفع الماء أما اذا لاحظت ان المحرك لايدور من الأساس فربما ان عيار ضغط الأوتوماتك قليل نسبيا ويحتاج الى رفع العيار قليلا .​


 هو لما بيشتغل لما بتكون المياة قاطعة اللمبة الحمرة بتنور أما لما بيشتغل ويرفع الماء اللمبة الحمرة بتطفى والصفره بتشتغل وبسمع صوت للموتور هو المفروض يبقى إيه عشان اعرف انه شغال او مش شغال فى حالة انه مفيش ماء وكده كده لايرفع الماء إلا لما افتح الصمام اليدوى


----------



## د حسين (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بسيطة :::: قبل ان تفتح الصمام اليدوي هل تسمع صوت المحرك يدور دون ان يرفع الماء.؟؟.... ام ان المحرك يدور فقط بعد فتح الصمام اليدوي ؟؟؟ اذا كانت الحالة الأولى فافعل ماتحدثنا عنه سابقا . واذا كانت الحالة الثانية فيكفي اعادة معايرة حساس الضغط ضمن علبة المحرك بزيادة العيار بحيث نرفعه تدريجيا حتى يقلع المحرك دون ان نفتح الصمام اليدوي​


----------



## Trekam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هل الاوتوماتك ده اللى هو الجزء العلوى من الانفرتر الجهاز الذى يعلو الموتور (يوجد مسمار صليبة كده هو ده) ام اين اجده وكيف يتم زياده العيار


----------



## د حسين (29 أكتوبر 2012)

قبل ان تجرب هل تأكدت من الحالة ؟؟؟


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم 
الحل بسيط جدا قم بتركيب هواية اتوماتيك مكان الحنفية وهي ستقوم بافراغ الهواء من الخط و المضخة اتوماتيكيا ودون الحاجة الى الفتح و الاغلاق وثمنها بسيط جدا
مع الاحترام


----------



## جلال رمضان جلال (30 أغسطس 2013)

هل من الممكن تركيب ماسورة فى الخط الرئيسى حوالى 15سم لمنع انخفاض مستوى الماء حيث تمنع دخول الهواء


----------

